# Sink Flange Refuses to Budge



## Clusterliver (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm trying to install a new kitchen garbage disposal and have arrived at the point where the existing flange in the sink must be removed. All the bolts are off but I can't get the flange to come out. I've tried banging on it from the bottom (first resort of the beginner!) and have tried getting a putty knife under the flange from the top (second beginner's step). The darned thing won't budge. As the sink is but a year old I don't want to damage it. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

There's the possibility that the plumber used silicone or some other sealant to close this thing tightly. Any ideas how to handle that possibility?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 21, 2010)

Clusterliver said:


> I can't get the flange to come out.
> I've tried banging on it from the bottom (first resort of the beginner!) and have tried getting a putty knife under the flange from the top (second beginner's step).



Try:
 torqueing it.  
 heating it with a torch while forcing it.
 a scissors jack from underneath.
 a solvent.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080725080348AAJgjrI

If you can buy the flange separately, cut or grind it off.


----------



## Clusterliver (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Wuzzat. I think some gentle heating might be the way to go.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 21, 2010)

Clusterliver said:


> Thanks, Wuzzat. I think some gentle heating might be the way to go.



Be careful not to get it too hot and start a fire; or you'll have yourself an official Tim the Tool-man Taylor moment.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with Wuzzat but I would also put my little hydraulic bottle jack underneath to apply constant upward pressure while I'm heating it -- Careful!


----------



## Clusterliver (Apr 22, 2010)

Many thanks for all the suggestions. I spoke with the plumber who did the original installation and he said he had used silicone sealant rather than plumber's putty. He also stated that 50% of the jobs done around here (southeastern NH) are done this way.

His suggestion was to apply force, try carefully prying from the top and keep at it until it released.

My response was "You put it in, you deserve the job of getting it out! He accepted.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22silicone+solvent%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"silicone solvent" - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Clusterliver (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazin' products! I'm sure at least one will do the job.


----------

